# Just got GTO dyno tuned, does it look right?



## FrostyGTO (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey just did my first mods to the car and just getting into the whole souping up the car thing so i'm not sure of all the technical stuff yet.

06 GTO a4
Just had Speed Inc. in chicago install k&n CAI and dyno tune the car,(stock other than that) here is the dyno sheet they gave me. Just checking if all seems correct and normal as most of the sheet is french to me.

I attached a scan of the sheet from the dyno.

Also does anyone know what 360 rwhp converts to at the flywheel roughly on a gto?


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well normally on a RWD car drivetrain loss is about 15%. Now you have an auto with a stock converter so that may be a little higher. So you are running about 415 crank HP. Which would be about a 15hp increase over the stock 400hp factory rating. That is about right for just a CAI install.


----------



## 2004goat (Feb 10, 2010)

i figured you would have more then just 15hp with a cai and a dyno tune. i thought you would make at least 20-25rwhp increase.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Your numbers sound correct. the stock numbers are an advertised number for a new engine. Your good.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

06gtoin216 said:


> Your numbers sound correct. the stock numbers are an advertised number for a new engine. Your good.


:agree

Remember, all dynos are different. VERY different. If you get anything else done to the car keep going back to the same place or you're just pissing in the wind.


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

Plus the weather can affect your car also on the dyno. But it is winter so there shouldn't be to much heat or humidity to affect it in a bad way. If anything the cool dry air should help. So just remember if you dyno it in the summer the numbers may go down a couple.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

waverun2000 said:


> Plus the weather can affect your car also on the dyno. But it is winter so there shouldn't be to much heat or humidity to affect it in a bad way. If anything the cool dry air should help. So just remember if you dyno it in the summer the numbers may go down a couple.


The numbers can go down ALOT. My car dynoed 455 (Dynojet dyno) at the wheels at the speed shop last March in their climate controlled shop, with humidity not being a factor. 3 months later in June during the Hot Rod Power Tour's Mobile, AL stop, it dynoed at 405 (again Dynojet dyno) in 101 degree heat with 90% humidity. 

The car owner that dynoed before me had a supercharged Rousch mustang and he was raising hell saying his numbers were 60 something off from what he was used to seeing. The dyno operator took the lid off his CAI and ran it again. His numbers went up a little bit, even with the heat sink, but not the numbers he got from his shop. That particular dyno we were on could've been very stingy, as said before, they are all different. The operators could've been strapping the cars down tighter then normal, who knows. 

But one thing's for sure, the dyno operator told me and the mustang guy that it was stupid for them to be out there doing what they were doing in that kind of weather. But, at 60 bucks a pop, they were making money for the Power Tour, and I guess that's all that mattered.


----------



## 2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO (Aug 9, 2010)

Frosty, 

I am from Chicago area, I was also thinking of installing a K&N Air Filter, can I ask what they charged to install?


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO said:


> Frosty,
> 
> I am from Chicago area, I was also thinking of installing a K&N Air Filter, can I ask what they charged to install?


My SLN 102mm intake is suppose to be in this week (I hope, I ordered it, the MAF, and the throttle body last Friday). It's a 63 series K&N Aircharger, bought in '06 and had the filter taken off and cleaned once ("recharged" as K&N's cleaning kit calls it). If you're interested let me know. I'm replacing it with a larger induction system to suit my FAST manifold's 102mm opening. I'll clean the filter for you again and put a fresh film of oil on it if you're interested. I gotta keep the recharger cleaning kit though, as my wife has a 57 series K&N FIPK (k&n's fancy name for cold air intake) on her Z71. 

They only cost 10 bucks for the kit (cleaner and oil) at O'reily's, Advanced, Autozone, etc. It's for the 2005-2006 GTO application. Again, shoot me a PM if you want it. Just gonna take some pics and put it up for sale on here anyways, along with the Granatelli MAF and 90mm throttle body.


----------



## waverun2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

2006PHANTOMBLACKGTO said:


> I am from Chicago area, I was also thinking of installing a K&N Air Filter, can I ask what they charged to install?



A CAI is very easy to install. Just a couple of hose clamps and maybe a bolt or to for the heat shield. I would say save yourself the coin and then that way you can say you did it yourself. 

:cheers


----------



## FrostyGTO (Dec 2, 2010)

they have a winter sale on full dyno tune normally 500 they were going to charge 425 but when i told them mods they said they would dyno tune for 400 since it wasnt heavily modded and then charged 50 for the CAI install

I was planning on doing it myself, but 50 bucks for a professional install i wasnt gonna pass up


----------



## Ryrob001 (Apr 10, 2012)

waverun2000 said:


> A CAI is very easy to install. Just a couple of hose clamps and maybe a bolt or to for the heat shield. I would say save yourself the coin and then that way you can say you did it yourself.
> 
> :cheers


Agreed. Do it yourself. Very simple


----------

